# Videocon D2H :: Delhi



## bad_till_bones (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone here using Videocon D2H service in Delhi?


I am considering for purchasing the same.  


Reason - Their New Gold Sports Pack suits my requirement 100%


But yes, the service comes first.  So just wanted to know, is Videocon D2H reliable?


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2012)

yes Customer service is so good and they are very reliable. I used Videocon SD dish and now upgraded to HD dish. I feel they have good package with reasonable price. Only con was absence of 5.1 on HD channels which is also pro now.


----------



## ratul (Oct 27, 2012)

i am too using videocon d2h with dvd drive one, from 2.5 yrs, quality of the box is bad, very cheap material is used, but service is very good, every complaint i did was served under 24hrs., so choose wisely, picture quality is also on par with other brands like airtel, dishtv..


----------

